

µTorrent iPhone App rejected (after four months wait) - cesare
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-iphone-app-rejected-by-apple-goes-underground-090831/

======
cesare
Here's the app author blog post about this (where he also says that it took
four months before the app got rejected):

<http://www.cloudgoessocial.net/2009/05/19/µmonitor-rejected/>

